# Illegaler Server in EURER Liste!



## Hellsong (4. März 2005)

Ich wollte euch nur darauf hinweißen, das ihr einen illegalen server in eurer liste habt... 
"Nightm4r3`s WoW 1.2.4 Server"
ich bitte, dies unverzüglich zu löschen, weil das könnte unangenehm werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 andererseits kann man dadurch ja den dieb entlarven, bzw könnt ihr die spur zurückverfolgen oder sowas? 
Ich habe diesbezüglich eine anmerkung an blizzard geschrieben, das es einen illegalen server gibt... vielleicht können sie was anfangen

HeLL


----------



## Renton (4. März 2005)

Hellsong schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte euch nur darauf hinweißen, das ihr einen illegalen server in eurer liste habt...
> "Nightm4r3`s WoW 1.2.4 Server"
> ich bitte, dies unverzüglich zu löschen, weil das könnte unangenehm werden
> 
> ...



Editiert durch Administrator, anderer Ton bitte!


----------



## Tieldan (4. März 2005)

huhu,

ich finde es sehr gut, das er dies gemeldet hat, da das durchaus konsequenzen haben könnte, für leute die dort spielen.
Den post über mir, von dem unheimlich freundlichen und zurückhaltenden gesellen, kommentiere ich mal nicht, würde wahrscheinlich von jemanden gelöscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja, danke hell mehr gibt's nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Hellsong (5. März 2005)

Tieldan schrieb:
			
		

> huhu,
> 
> ich finde es sehr gut, das er dies gemeldet hat, da das durchaus konsequenzen haben könnte, für leute die dort spielen.
> Den post über mir, von dem unheimlich freundlichen und zurückhaltenden gesellen, kommentiere ich mal nicht, würde wahrscheinlich von jemanden gelöscht werden
> ...




Der Post wurde editiert ^^
Ausserdem wurde der Server aus der Liste gelöscht - vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

